# ¿Preamplificador para condensador - Estado Sólido?



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 24, 2010)

Buenas a todos!
Hace poco entré a este foro, precisamente por la calidad de los temas que encontré y con los que me ilustré 
Me encanta todo lo que tiene que ver con la electrónica y el sonido, y me propuse hacer un preamplificador para un micrófono de condensador.
Los objetivos son:


Alimentación de 48 voltios
Operación por estado sólido
Alimentacion general por USB

Ahora, me explico. El preamplificador es para usarlo con un micrófono Earthworks de medición, por lo que me es obligatorio el phantom power. 
Segundo, en mi opinión, no sé que tan en lo cierto esté, pienso que es mas adecuado usar estado sólido que tubos, ya que al necesitarlo para medición no me serían útiles coloraciones en la señal o armónicos generados por tubos. Lo más plano posible.
Y por último, me parece que el poder alimentarlo por USB le daría más versatilidad al preamplificador. 
Una vez hecho el montaje pienso acoplarlo a una "caja de medición" que utilizaría para conectar entradas y salidas de la tarjeta de sonido y un amplificador y poder hacer mis mediciones. Utilizo SpectraLAB y LoudSpeakerLAB, quiero reunir todo en un montaje que me permita hacer las conexiones entre micrófono, tarjeta, amplificador y parlante, para hacer mediciones de impedancia, parámetros Thiele Small y respuesta en frecuencia... y por qué no, fase 

De antemano gracias por cualquier ayuda, he buscado en internet pero sólo encuentro proyectos baratos que no se ajustan a los requerimientos de un micrófono de medición.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

Mirá esto:
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/sys_test.htm#Mic

o esto:
http://sound.whsites.net/project93.htm


----------



## Dano (Abr 24, 2010)

Algo mas:

http://sound.whsites.net/project30a.htm

y

http://sound.whsites.net/project96.htm


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 24, 2010)

Gracias a los dos!
Veo bastante interesantes las opciones por lo que van guiadas precisamente a medición.
Revolcando por entre el foro encontré este chip (INA217):

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ina217.pdf


Dano, la segunda opción me parece bastante viable.
Sin embargo, alguno cree que sería posible llevar a cabo mi idea de alimentar todo por USB?

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

Resurrectioncol dijo:


> Sin embargo, alguno cree que sería posible llevar a cabo mi idea de alimentar todo por USB?



Posible....es posible, pero dudo que sea conveniente. La alimentación del puerto USB es extremadamente ruidosa para una aplicación como la tuya, y generar una phantom a partir de USB requiere conversores conmutados...y eso es mas ruido en un circuito de señal extremadamente pequeña

Personalmente, creo que la idea de usar USB es mala...


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 25, 2010)

Pues la verdad la idea nació de hacer por mi cuenta algo ya existente. 
En mi universidad utilizamos interfaces de audio USB, por lo que me dije: Bueno, si el puerto USB, que a parte de darnos buenos resultados en nuestros trabajos investigativos (incluso al principio del semestre medimos la linearidad de cada tarjeta con ruido rosa y sine sweeps, y el resultado fue excelente) es capaz de alimentar los conversores A/D - D/A, los preamplificadores de micrófono y de linea (que no son uno sino dos, ambos con phantom power) y el preamplificador de la salida para monitores, mas trabajo interno de la tarjeta...
¿Por qué no alimentar por USB un solo preamplificador y un phantom power?

Pongo por ejemplo la tarjeta de M-AUDIO Mobile Pre USB:

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/MobilePreUSB.html

O esta de MOTU:

http://www.tascam.com/products/us-122mkII.html

No sé si me esté yendo al lado utópico de la cosa, pero si no se puede creo que habré de hacer una fuente de poder 

Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Abr 25, 2010)

Como te dijo Zavalla poder se puede pero el problema son los ruidos, si logras filtrar todos los ruidos no vas a tener ningun inconveniente, simplemente elevas los 5v a 48v y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 26, 2010)

Bueno señores...
Decidí no complicarme la vida y hacerles caso.
Mañana empiezo a ver como hago para montar los siguientes:

Fuente para el phantom power:






Sacado de:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm

Preamp:






Ahora, nuevamente les solicito ayuda...

No sé si suene muy novato pero, cómo podría hacer una fuente para alimentar ambos circuitos (phantom power y preamp)?

Del INA217 sé que pide 15 voltios pero no el amperaje...
Para el circuito del phantom power necesito 12 voltios a 500mA.
En la imagen del circuito del phantom se ve la fuente para el mismo, con el transformador, los diodos y demás. Entonces, se me ocurrió simplemente hacer dos fuentes por separado, la que viene con el phantom y otra para el preamp, y conectar los dos transformadores a la corriente AC.

¿Bien o mal?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

Resurrectioncol dijo:


> ...Del INA217 sé que pide 15 voltios pero no el amperaje...


Para el amplificador operacional necesitas +15Vcc y -15Vcc


> Para el circuito del phantom power necesito 12 voltios a 500mA.


¿ Por que tanto ?

¿ Averiguaste si consigues el INA217 ?, es un excelente operacional, pero no es fácil de encontrar.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 26, 2010)

Ah 
En efecto es inconseguible... quedé de volver a llamar a una tienda en donde piensan importar unos...

Emm no sé si no miré bien pero cre que el circuito que puse para el phantom viene con un preamplificador también. Decidí desechar la idea. (Quizás era por eso la cantidad de corriente, para el phantom y para el pre).

Voy a intentar con este:






Dano, estuve buscando en la página y no encontré el valor para los diodos D1 y D2... y tengo otra duda, la entrada es de 30vAC, pero y la corriente? Espero poder contar con tu ayuda, por mi parte agradecidamente 

Fogonazo, sabes cuánta corriente necesita el INA?

Estaré esperando por si puedo conseguirlo, pero por si las dudas, alguna sugerencia de alguno con el cual pueda reemplazarlo que sea fácil de conseguir y sea de buena calidad?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

Resurrectioncol dijo:


> ....Dano, estuve buscando en la página y no encontré el valor para los diodos D1 y D2...


Esos son diodos comunes 1N4007 (Por ejemplo)


> y tengo otra duda, la entrada es de 30vAC, pero y la corriente? Espero poder contar con tu ayuda, por mi parte agradecidamente


Con unos 300mA te debe sobrar para el previo y la fuente del micrófono.


> Fogonazo, sabes cuánta corriente necesita el INA?


No mas de unos +- 20mA


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 26, 2010)

Noo...
No hubo manera.
El mínimo que me pueden encargar son 10 INA y cada uno a 15 dólares :cabezon:
Alguno sabe de un operacional más facil de conseguir sin comprometer su calidad?

Fogonazo, gracias por tu ayuda. Sólo me queda una duda (creo que es la última, al menos en cuanto a la parte teórica jeje) y es algo que nunca me ha quedado claro porque simplemente no lo he necesitado en la práctica:

Si tengo entonces 1 phantom supply que me pide 30vAC y el pre que me pide 15vAC, el transformador es de eeh  45v? O pues un valor comercial cercano?
Ya me dices que con 300mA puedo trabajar el pre y el phantom, pero me queda la duda del voltaje.
Perdón por la novatada.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

EL comercial más aproximado sería 24-0-24 300mA.

Te aclaro que un simple TL072 o un TL082 te dará el 97 % de las prestaciones del INA127 a un precio "Insignificante", además de que son muy fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 26, 2010)

Puedo usar el TL072 reemplazándolo en el circuito del INA?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

El INA127 son 3 operacionales, puedes emplear un TL072 y un TL071, o más fácil, arma el esquema este y no te compliques la vida para lograr unas decenas de uV menos de ruido.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (May 3, 2010)

Señores, después de un tiempo sin continuar esto, les comento que alcancé el objetivo después de tanto perseverar. Hoy me llegaron dos INA217, empezaré a hacer el diseño del PCB y demás.

Una pregunta... (Fogonazoo!! )
Podría omitir esta parte del circuito en la que se usa el OPA137? Al lado dice "Optional DC output control loop". 






¿Para qué es? No sé si este sea tambien dificil de conseguir, si es así tendría que esperar unas dos semanas para empezar y quiero armar ya este preamp, así que si esta parte no es muy crítica creo que vendría bien omitirla...


Gracias!

Ah, se me olvidaba, qué integrado podría usar para la fuente de voltaje?


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 4, 2010)

Hola foreros, alguien me podria ayudar en este tema, ya que es algo parecido a este, gracias. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lanceado-microfono-dinamico-36101/#post293651


----------



## Resurrectioncol (May 7, 2010)

Mmm bueno pues, respondo por si alguien usa el buscador buscando la respuesta, como alguna vez lo hice.
Si se puede omitir esta parte del circuito.
Sin embargo conseguí el integrado, entonces lo incluiré.


----------

